

Ask HN:  Are you concerned about the Conficker worm? - keltecp11
http://news.aol.com/article/conficker-worm-virus-april-1/402022?icid=webmail|wbml-aol|dl1|link3|http%3A%2F%2Fnews.aol.com%2Farticle%2Fconficker-worm-virus-april-1%2F402022

======
Xichekolas
No.

I use Linux.

~~~
HalcyonMuse
There are other concerns, though, like what the botnet is going to do. You may
be using Linux, but you're on the internet, and you use internet services.

